# Lunging With Bit



## Hungey (9 April 2013)

Hi I have lunged before and usually do it in a headcollar but now I need a bit more control with my horse. Can you lunge a horse with a French Link Dutch Gag 3 Ring? Thank you,I just wanted to know before I did lunge.


----------



## Dizzleton (9 April 2013)

Hungey said:



			Hi I have lunged before and usually do it in a headcollar but now I need a bit more control with my horse. Can you lunge a horse with a French Link Dutch Gag 3 Ring? Thank you,I just wanted to know before I did lunge. 

Click to expand...


If you're lunging on the left rein (opposite for right rein) I put the lunge line clip through the large hole on the bit, up over the head then clip onto the top of the bit the other side.

You may find it easier to just lunge in a snaffle as the rings on the gag can get caught in the lunge line.


----------



## Hungey (9 April 2013)

Okay thank you, so he shouldn't be caused pain or anything as it's quite a strong bit? And he can't be lunged in a snaffle as he is too strong with just a snaffle.


----------



## JillA (9 April 2013)

I would only ever suggest lunging with a bit if you have exceptionally good hands and are very experienced at lunging. With your feet anchored on the ground you can do an awful lot of damage to a horse's mouth if you find your whole weight set against it. And that is with a kinder bit than a gag.


----------



## Dizzleton (9 April 2013)

Hungey said:



			Okay thank you, so he shouldn't be caused pain or anything as it's quite a strong bit? And he can't be lunged in a snaffle as he is too strong with just a snaffle.
		
Click to expand...

If you just clip it to the snaffle part of the gag (the biggest hole) then it will work just like a snaffle. Usually most horses are fine to be lunged in a snaffle as you work them by voice whilst giving gentle aids on the bit. He shouldn't be strong whilst lunging with you


----------



## thewonderhorse (9 April 2013)

i normally lunge with two lines just clipped onto the bit rings.

i wouldnt lunge on a sinlge line in anything stronger than a snaffle with the lunge line threaded through the ring, over the horses head and clipped onto the other ring bit.

if he is too strong for you to lunge with the above on would you be able to get someone a little more experienced to help you lunge him?


----------



## Hungey (11 April 2013)

Thank you but no I don't need more experienced people to help me as I have had my pny for 8 years, he has always been strong but he was absolutely perfect on his head collar so I am not going to lunge him in his bridle. Thanks anyway.


----------

